# Wheat Straw for bedding???



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

A friend has some wheat straw that got wet and wants to give it away. It's now dry, but I'm sure it got moldy at some point and is now dry. Is it OK to use as bedding?? Sure would save me some money!

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, it's fine to use. Just keep an eye on the goats and make sure they don't eat any of the moldy parts. 

We bale our own straw up after wheat harvest every year. I have a stack that got rained on and some of the bales are a little moldy, I still use them and the goats never have an issue...but if I have bales that are like more than 1/4 mold I just toss them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yep, I agree with Kylee! As long as the goats have plenty of good hay they won't eat the bedding.


----------



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the great news! That really helps the kids' Christmas fund as those bales of shavings keep going up and up! Thank you, Thank you :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yeah...I hear ya. I'm lucky I get all my straw off our wheat almost every year...never have to worry about buying expensive shavings. The straw is harder to clean up, but way cheaper and in my opinion makes nicer bedding for the goats. :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I wish we didn't get it so wet here in NY state. I can't find any straw within 50 miles that is not $10 a bale. I might just get 2 for kidding. Its good that you can find it for free.
I didn't know straw can be used moldy (I know moldy hay is bad), good to know.


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

I would want to see the straw first. If it's really moldy then you don't wan't it just because it won't be very absorbent. It's hard to go wrong with the price since it can be composted if it cant' be used. Depending on how much there is and now much trouble it is to haul it you might be better off with some dry straw if you can afford it.


----------

